# EA: Sim-City-Offline-Mod wird als Hack angesehen - Kommentar zur Rechtslage



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. März 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *EA: Sim-City-Offline-Mod wird als Hack angesehen - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*

					Am 14.03.2013 veröffentlichte der Modder "AzzerUK" im Forum von reddit eine Modifikation von Sim City. Diese Modifikation erlaubte das teilweise Offline-Spielen von Sim City. Der als "Mod" gefeierte Eingriff wird von Electronic Arts scheinbar als "Hack" eingestuft. Ein im Forum von Electronic Arts erstellter Thread wurde bereits gelöscht. Wir nutzen die Gelegenheit, um die Rechtslage genauer zu beleuchten. 

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *EA: Sim-City-Offline-Mod wird als Hack angesehen - Kommentar zur Rechtslage*


----------



## Pravasi (16. März 2013)

Kenne keine andere Seite auf der auch nur annähernd derartig auf Gamerrelevantes Recht eingegangen wird.
PCGH und speziel der Herr G. sind damit schon herrausragend.
Vielen Dank mal wieder dafür!


----------



## Thornscape (16. März 2013)

Der Offlinehack ist nicht wichtig für das kleine Stück Software, das er ist, sondern er zeigt der gesamten spielenden Welt beweisend auf, dass die Studios/Publisher den Kunden als Melkvieh sehen und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Lügen verbreiten.

Der springende Punkt ist eben, dass die EA-Server KEINE spielerelevanten Berechnungen durchführen und ein Offlinemodus (problemlos) machbar gewesen wäre. Dass das an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt, ist natürlich nicht in Maxix'/EAs Sinne.


----------



## DBqFetti (16. März 2013)

Das ist also die Reaktion darauf dass man sie wiedereinmal dabei erwischt hat, wie sie die Kunden verarschen.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (16. März 2013)

huuu armes EA. Wie BF3 raus kam und von den Nutzern selbst das Programm zur Steuererklärung durchsuchte, hieß es von EA das es nicht mit Absicht so war. Wo PCs in massen ausgespäht wurden(werden), und EA hat keine Strafe erhalten. Für  Modder "AzzerUK" sehe ich es wie damals EA, es war hat nicht mit Absicht und ist ausversehen passiert.


----------



## RuhigeHand (16. März 2013)

Für viele ehrliche Käufer ist das Spiel eine Katastrophe, allerdings hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen. Wer Spiele ungesehen kauft, ist mmn selbst Schuld immerhin ist das ja nicht das erste Spiel wo Serverprobleme auftreten. Zum Thema Onlinezwang und kleine Karte, das war vorher bekannt und ist für mich keine Entschuldigung etwas zu tun was EA verneint. Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck das auch manche hier sehr forsch auftretende Forenuser zu den von allen belächelten "Erstkäufern" zählen.


----------



## Minga_Bua (16. März 2013)

Ich hätte immernoch Lust auf das Spiel selbst. aber mit dem ganzen Drumherum vergeht es einem echt :/


----------



## Gast1 (16. März 2013)

Es fehlt nicht mehr viel bis das Spiel vollständig gehackt ist und man auch offline speichern kann.

Aber "SimDorf" interessiert mich eh nicht. Die Städte sind viel zu klein und das Spiel ist viel zu einfach (in der Beta wars zumindest so).


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2013)

Thornscape schrieb:


> Der Offlinehack ist nicht wichtig für das kleine Stück Software, das er ist, sondern er zeigt der gesamten spielenden Welt beweisend auf, dass die Studios/Publisher den Kunden als Melkvieh sehen und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken Lügen verbreiten.
> 
> Der springende Punkt ist eben, dass die EA-Server KEINE spielerelevanten Berechnungen durchführen und ein Offlinemodus (problemlos) machbar gewesen wäre. Dass das an die Öffentlichkeit gelangt, ist natürlich nicht in Maxix'/EAs Sinne.


 
Genau das ist. EA hat dadurch extrem an Glaubwürdigkeit verloren. Ich werde meinen Vorsatz auch beibehalten, nie wieder EA Games zu kaufen.

Sim Dorf (danke an den Vorposter, gefällt mir) interessiert mich eh nicht mehr. Das Gesamte Sim City Feeling wurde zerstört, da Spiele ich lieber Sim City 3000.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (16. März 2013)

ein sehr schönes Beispiel, zu sehen, wie weit sich die Publisher von den Kunden mittlerweile entfernt haben.

Nur weiter so EA und Co, ihr schafft das schon noch...
(wozu, können Leute, die zwischen den Zeilen Ironie erkennen können, sich wohl denken)


----------



## Panzergrenadier (16. März 2013)

Also liebe PCGH Quellcode Änderungen ist etwas ganz anderes. Weil leider die Änderungen nicht mehr im Klartext zur Verfügung stehen beziehe ich mich auf die pastie.org. Dass was hier drin steht sieht eher so aus, als ob diese Daten in einer Config-Datei geändert wurden. Sachen wie DEBUG=!1 sehen sehr stark nach einer Config-Datei aus. Eine Config-Datei ist aber XML, Klartext etc. es ist kein wirklicher Quellcode. Konfigurationsdateien sind im Sinne der Informatik einfach nur Textdatei und kein Code. Der wirkliche Quellcode steht in DLL's, Exe-Dateien usw.. Um an den wirklichen Quellcode heranzukommen muss man in der Regel ein so genanntes Reengineering durchführen. Weiterhin muss man den Code ändern und neu kompilieren, hierfür wird minimum ein Compiler der Programmiersprache benötigt.
Um eine Konfigurationsdatei zu ändern wird nur der ein Standard Texteditor benötigt. Die erste rechtliche Frage die hier also zu klären ist, ist ob Textdateien als Quellcode zählen oder nicht. Auch wenn Konfigurationsdateien oft verwendet werden, so wäre es ein Armutszeugnis unseres Rechtssystem, wenn ich keine Textdateien auf meinem Rechner ändern darf. Wenn man so etwas verhindern will, dann muss man die Konfiguration halt anders lösen oder die Dateiinhalte verschlüsseln.

Leider muss ich hier und auf PCGames oft feststellen dass mit Halbwissen hantiert wird. Wie hier schon gesagt wird, ist zu klären ob Code geändert wurde oder nicht, weil aber DEBUG=!1 einfach auf DEBUG=!0 geändert wurde ist stark zu bezweifeln dass wirklich Code geändert wurde. Bitte PCGH nehmt schaut euch das nächste mal den Fall näher an oder holt euch einen Experten, bevor ihr behauptet Quellcode bzw. Code wurde geändert.


----------



## Pokerclock (16. März 2013)

Nun, in der von die verlinkten Erläuterung erwähnt er erneut tiefergehende Eingriffe (ganz unten):



> No, I don't want to be responsible for passing EA's property (code-files) around, especially with how much "public eye" I had on me, and I just don't have time or motivation to send personal guides or tutorials out to people that ask, I'm sorry.


Da er keinem nähere Erläuterungen zur genauen Vorgehensweise gibt (auch in der Erwartung hier an geistigem Eigentum herumzupfuschen, siehe Zitat oben), bleibt am Ende fraglich, was er genau geändert hat. 

Den Quellcode kann man auch mit simplen Texteditoren ändern, je nachdem wie sehr Maxis seinen Code geschützt hat, ist ein Eingriff auf Quellcode-Ebene auch ohne spezielle Software etc. möglich.

Viele Aussagen sprechen aber dafür, dass hier auf Quellcode-Ebene gearbeitet wurde und es ist nur legitim anhand dessen die Rechtslage zu erläutern. Daran orientiert sich auch der Artikel.


----------



## TempestX1 (16. März 2013)

Panzergrenadier schrieb:


> Also liebe PCGH Quellcode Änderungen ist etwas ganz anderes. Weil leider die Änderungen nicht mehr im Klartext zur Verfügung stehen beziehe ich mich auf die pastie.org. Dass was hier drin steht sieht eher so aus, als ob diese Daten in einer Config-Datei geändert wurden. Sachen wie DEBUG=!1 sehen sehr stark nach einer Config-Datei aus.


 Dann lese mal den Text auf Pastie den du verlinkt hast.
Er schreibt selbst das er am Code was geändert hat


> I edited quite a few function calls to make this work reliably, including disabling UI elements so I had no disconnect warnings on my screen while I played.


----------



## Dolomedes (16. März 2013)

Was ea braucht ist mal so richtig auf die Fresse zu fallen.
Erst so eine scheiss Politik machen und dann einen auf den Legalen machen, die Rechtslage jojo die Rechtslage.

Kauft einfach keine Ea Spiele der Markt hält genug spiele für alle und wenns unbedingt sein muss reduzierts darauf, EA braucht den Bezug zur Realität, denn davon sind die mit Ihrem Digitalen Rechtehimmel auch weit weiit Entfernt,...


----------



## 10203040 (16. März 2013)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> huuu armes EA. Wie BF3 raus kam und von den Nutzern selbst das Programm zur Steuererklärung durchsuchte, hieß es von EA das es nicht mit Absicht so war. Wo PCs in massen ausgespäht wurden(werden), und EA hat keine Strafe erhalten. Für  Modder "AzzerUK" sehe ich es wie damals EA, es war hat nicht mit Absicht und ist ausversehen passiert.


 
Es wurden keine PCs ausspioniert, und werden es auch nicht.


----------



## bootzeit (16. März 2013)

Dolomedes schrieb:


> Was ea braucht ist mal so richtig auf die Fresse zu fallen.
> Erst so eine scheiss Politik machen und dann einen auf den Legalen machen, die Rechtslage jojo die Rechtslage.
> 
> Kauft einfach keine Ea Spiele der Markt hält genug spiele für alle und wenns unbedingt sein muss reduzierts darauf, EA braucht den Bezug zur Realität, denn davon sind die mit Ihrem Digitalen Rechtehimmel auch weit weiit Entfernt,...


 
Genauso schauts aus. Ich habe schon Battlefield 3 und Crysis 3 links liegen lassen aber irgendwo muss man ja die Publisher mal abstrafen. Schade das nicht jeder so denkt, denn gemeinsam sind wir eine Macht, um nicht zu sagen DIE MACHT. Alleine aber leider nur arme Lichtlein .


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2013)

Der Witz ist: Ich kann ohne Probleme ohne EA Spiele auskommen. Kommt eh nur Schrott von denen.
Und gegen meine Vorsatz keine EA o. UBI Spiele mehr zu kaufen habe ich nur bei Rayman: Origins verstoßen. 
Aber das kam auch ohne DRM bzw Uplay.

Und imho verarscht EA hier die Kunden mal so richtig


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der Witz ist: Ich kann ohne Probleme ohne EA Spiele auskommen. Kommt eh nur Schrott von denen.
> Und gegen meine Vorsatz keine EA o. UBI Spiele mehr zu kaufen habe ich nur bei Rayman: Origins verstoßen.
> Aber das kam auch ohne DRM bzw Uplay.


 
Leider ist Anno von Ubisoft ...


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2013)

Bis 2070 ist das auch kein Problem.
Alle andere habe ich hier.


----------



## Leandros (16. März 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bis 2070 ist das auch kein Problem.
> Alle andere habe ich hier.


 
Ich habe alle, inklusive 2070, hier. 2070 ist auch ein schönes Spiel.


----------



## turbosnake (16. März 2013)

Aber wenn man die Arche haben will muss man Online sein, also wird es genauso wie alle andere Always Online Titel nicht gekauft.
Wir sind aber etwas OT.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. März 2013)

Ich finde es nur Fair wenn der Modder es ermöglicht hat das Spiel überhaupt zu spielen. Das Spiel wurde verkauft ohne das die Spieler das Spiel eigentlich spielen können.
Es ist so als ob man jemanden ein Auto ohne Motor verkauft und dann sagt es fährt.

Maxis soll den Mod nutzen und es ermöglichen das Spiel auch Offline zu spielen.


----------



## skavier (16. März 2013)

und bei einer solchen kundenbehandlung fragt man sich noch warum viele leuta spiele kapern...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (16. März 2013)

Ich persönlich sehe es ja eher so: Wenn sich ein Spieler ein Spiel wirklich kauft, dann lasst ihn mit seiner Kopie auf seinem PC solo tun und lassen was er will, auch via Mod/Hack ebend offline zocken. Er hat für die Nutzung bezahlt, und was er persönlich damit jetzt anstellt sollte niemanden mehr etwas angehen, solange es keine Auswirkungen auf andere hat, sprich: Modifikationen auch für einen möglichen Multiplayerpart angewandt werden, das fällt de facto dann wieder in die Kategorie Cheat/Betrug und sollte Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen, aber ... solo? Wen interessierts?!

Ist zumindest meine Meinung dazu, um Welten besser als sich das Spiel direkt irgendwo zu ziehen und dann dank eingebautem Crack offline zu spielen ...



Problematisch wirds imo hier nur deswegen, weil EA da grosse Melkpläne für die Kundschaft in der Hinterhand hat. Das Regionsfeature z.B. und der Zwang zur selben DLC-Basis der Spieler einer Region sieht nach einem Spitzenkonzept zur "Anstiftung" von DLC-Käufen aus ... und offline zockenden Spielern kann man auf dem Wege ja keine DLCs mehr andrehen. Ausserdem fallen so etliche schöne Nutzerdaten halt nicht an ....






EDIT: Nochmal ein schönes Gegenbeispiel, wie es auch geht: Fester Bestandteil des Steamworks-SDKs ist inzwischen der Steam Workshop, der im Spiel direkt und über Steam distributiert das Rumpfuschen in den Spieledateien und mit Modtools zur Generierung eigenen Kontents und Modifikationen der damit ausgelieferten Spiele erlaubt, so geschehen in Skyrim oder Civilization V .... und viele weitere werden folgen, da so schon im SDK halt bereit gestellt. Der Zusatzkontent kann mehr Leute zum Kauf des Grundspiels ermutigen, nur wegen einer einzigen Mod, siehe zum Beispiel DayZ, das für Bestverkäufe beim Grundspiel ARMA 2 auf Steam sorgte, daher wird die Standalone diesmal auch direkt mit Steamworks kommen. So geht das, EA! Geld verdienen, und NICHT gehasst werden ...


----------



## DEADSHOOTER (16. März 2013)

Kommisch ist das schon ich dachte ja das der Server von EA ja Prozesse übernimmt die die Last vom Pc wegnehmen soll. Also ist das wiedermal völliger quatsch was die erzählt haben.
Meiner Meinung nach wenn sich jemand das Spiel gekauft hat soller er es doch modifizieren sollange es keine Einflüsse auf andere Spieler hat. Wenn Interessiert das schon wenn ich mit meinem Laptop unterwegs bin und kein Internet hab will ich trotzdem spielen aber es wird ja verhindert und da bin ich mir schon fast am überlegen mir das Spiel jetzt zuzulegen und es dann modifizieren nur für mein Laptop und habe dann meine Ruhe.


----------



## TempestX1 (16. März 2013)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> So geht das, EA! Geld verdienen, und NICHT gehasst werden ...


Ach. EA ist doch schon so lange auf dem Tripp da machen die paar Hater mehr eh nix mehr aus (wenn ich an das vermurkste C&C denke oder diverse lahme N4S Teile) und trotzdem wird weiter der Nachfolger gekauft usw.
Der ganze Boykottaufruf und die Klagen sind spätestens zum nächsten Release/DLC vergessen und man hechtet wieder den EA Spielen hinterher. Call of Duty wollte schließlich auch niemand kaufen


----------



## MonKAY (16. März 2013)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ach. EA ist doch schon so lange auf dem Tripp da machen die paar Hater mehr eh nix mehr aus (wenn ich an das vermurkste C&C denke oder diverse lahme N4S Teile) und trotzdem wird weiter der Nachfolger gekauft usw.
> Der ganze Boykottaufruf und die Klagen sind spätestens zum nächsten Release/DLC vergessen und man hechtet wieder den EA Spielen hinterher. Call of Duty wollte schließlich auch niemand kaufen


 Das letzte CoD, das ich gekauft habe, war CoD2.
Es wachsen immer Idioten nach darauf basieren viele Geschäftsideen und die Spieleindustrie handelt nicht anders.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. März 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Das letzte CoD, das ich gekauft habe, war CoD2.
> Es wachsen immer Idioten nach darauf basieren viele Geschäftsideen und die Spieleindustrie handelt nicht anders.


 
Die Spieleindustrie bietet das an was verkauft wird, dazu gab es mal auf PCGH einen Artikel von einem Entwickler, auch wenn es nichts neues ist. 
Bei Sim City 5 wollten die Entwickler einfach das Spiel mit einem etwas komplizierten Kopierschutz versehen damit sie mehr Spiele verkaufen.


----------



## MonKAY (16. März 2013)

Tja die Nigerianische Mafia zockt auch nur die Leute ab, die sich abzocken lassen.


----------



## John-800 (16. März 2013)

DEADSHOOTER schrieb:


> Kommisch ist das schon ich dachte ja das der Server von EA ja Prozesse übernimmt die die Last vom Pc wegnehmen soll. Also ist das wiedermal völliger quatsch was die erzählt haben.
> Meiner Meinung nach wenn sich jemand das Spiel gekauft hat soller er es doch modifizieren sollange es keine Einflüsse auf andere Spieler hat. Wenn Interessiert das schon wenn ich mit meinem Laptop unterwegs bin und kein Internet hab will ich trotzdem spielen aber es wird ja verhindert und da bin ich mir schon fast am überlegen mir das Spiel jetzt zuzulegen und es dann modifizieren nur für mein Laptop und habe dann meine Ruhe.


 
Die werden den Teufel tun und den Leuten Rechenkapazität zur Verfügung stellen. Eher lassen die deine Graka irgendwas falten....

Ansonsten sehe ichs mitm Laptop identisch. Was mach ich in so einem Fall? Mir extra ein surfstick kaufen und dann min 5 Euro im Monat für eine flat blechen nur um einen single player auszuführen? Absolut inakzeptabel sowas. Als nächste will MS sowas einführen. 
hmm wie installier ich dann winblöd überhaupt, wenn die Treiber noch nicht drauf sind das sys nicht startet und ich mich nicht einwählen kann? wahrscheinlich garnicht..... Und genau so werd ich dann auch EAs onlinewahn unterstützen: GARNICHT!


----------



## TempestX1 (17. März 2013)

John-800 schrieb:


> hmm wie installier ich dann winblöd überhaupt, wenn die Treiber noch nicht drauf sind das sys nicht startet und ich mich nicht einwählen kann? wahrscheinlich garnicht.....


* Du gehst in einen Zeitschriftenladen, holst dir eine Linux Zeitschrift mit DVD (oder lässt es von nem Kumpel laden). Startest die DVD und lädst dir damit deine Treiber und Programme für Windows erstmal runter und danach installierst du Windows.
* Du holst dir Linux. Suchst nach nem Windowskeks und installierst dann Windows (um in ein paar Monaten gebannt zu werden wegen illegalen Modifikationen)
* Du installierst dir Linux und lässt Windows links liegen.


----------



## cl55amg (17. März 2013)

Das ist zwar ganz amüsant diese Sache rechtlich zu betrachten, aber mehr auch nicht.
Wie genau die Rechtslage bei Modikfikationen ist, interessiert in der Praxis niemanden, warum auch...


----------



## Norisk699 (17. März 2013)

LOL echt witzig das von der rechtlichen Seite zu betrachten.

In der Praxis habe ich mir das Spiel durch diese "Online-Geschichte" NICHT gekauft. Gratuliere EA, durch eure DRM und sonstigen Maßnahmen habe ich mir mittlerweile seit über 2 Jahren kein Spiel mehr aus eurem Hause gekauft...


----------



## phila_delphia (17. März 2013)

Norisk699 schrieb:


> In der Praxis habe ich mir das Spiel durch diese "Online-Geschichte" NICHT gekauft. Gratuliere EA, durch eure DRM und sonstigen Maßnahmen habe ich mir mittlerweile seit über 2 Jahren kein Spiel mehr aus eurem Hause gekauft...


 
Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich für Crysis 3 eine (7-stündige ) Ausnahme gemacht habe, Online DRM aber kommt mir grundsätzlich nicht ins Haus. Egal von welcher Firma.

Grüße


----------



## Naennon (17. März 2013)

unabhängig von der Rechtslage

wenn ich mir den Kram gekauft hätte und ich wäre gezwungen so zu handeln, dann würde ich es tun
vollkommen schmerzfrei


----------



## patrick37 (17. März 2013)

Wenn ich mir das Game auf dem Mac gekauft habe, werde ich hundertprozentig den Mod laufen lassen. Es geht es um das Prinzip, dass ich nicht Server beanspruchen möchte, die ich nicht brauche! (Umweltschutz )


----------



## Infin1ty (17. März 2013)

Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter. Wer weiß wie es in diesem Fall
sein wird.

Wenn EA den Hack rauspatcht/Nutzer die diesen Hack nutzen bannt oder abmahnt,
aber keine Möglichkeiten bietet, das Spiel reibungslos zu zocken, wird (hoffentlich)
ein absoluter Sh*tstorm losgehen. Ich traue EA das aber (leider) durchaus zu.

Ich würde übrigens vorsichtig sein mit den Bekundungen, dass ihr den Mod nutzt/nutzen werdet.


----------



## joraku (17. März 2013)

Sollten sie anfangen dafür Nutzer zu sperren (was sie ja durchaus könnten) dann 
Warum macht EA da einfach so viel falsch? Sind wir Spieler nur noch Geldesel die zur Kasse gebeten werden? 
Das dachte ich bis Mitte letzten Jahres. Dann bog Chris Roberts um die Ecke und jetzt haben auch die Jungs von Bohemia Interactive mit Arma III gezeigt wie man den Release-Prozess modernisiert. Ich zahle gerne für das Hobby - die Entwickler müssen ja auch von etwas leben - aber dann will ich das Game / Produkt auch zum Release nutzen können. 
Deshalb habe ich mit auch bereits Star Citizen und Arma3 zugelegt. Die beiden Games kann ich schon lange vor Release anspielen, testen wie die Engine auf meiner Hardware läuft und ob mir das Gameplay zusagt. Geht es schief und das Spiel wird zu Release ein totaler Fail und die Versprechungen wurden nicht eingehalten: sei's drum, dann habe ich eben Geld in den Sand gesetzt. Im Falle von Arma3 sind das aber dann nur 25€ (und nicht 45 - 60 wie bei Release-Titeln) und mit dem Game hatte ich bisher schon viel Spaß, dass die 25€ gut investiert sind. 

Also EA, ihr habt doch Origin als Schnittstelle - da können so Aktionen doch nicht so schwer sein. Außerdem - ein öffentlicher Betatest mit stark limitiertem Kontent ist für die Server immer eine gute Sache um zu überprüfen ob man dem Ansturm gewachsen ist. In den letzten Jahren sehen viele Spieler nämlich die Möglichkeit ein Spiel vorher anzuspielen wenn es eine Beta gibt, da Demos ja sehr selten geworden sind.


----------



## addilind (17. März 2013)

Ich habe mir das Spiel nicht gekauft, aber wenn ich mit dem Kauf ein "Nutzungsrecht" erworben habe, kann ich dann nicht eine Art Schadensersatz fordern, weil mein Vertragspartner die abgemachten Leistungen (sprich: das Spiel spielen) nicht erfüllt hat - das ist doch der Part, für den er bezahlt wird/wurde...


----------



## Kubiac (17. März 2013)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich für Crysis 3 eine (7-stündige ) Ausnahme gemacht habe, Online DRM aber kommt mir grundsätzlich nicht ins Haus. Egal von welcher Firma.
> 
> Grüße


 
Kompliment. 50 Euro für eine bessere Demo ausgegeben. 

Was sich EA mit diesem Sim City erlaubt ist schon allerhand. So kann man ein interessantes Spiel auch zu Nichte machen. Glückwunsch EA. Die Entwickler werden es euch danken.


----------



## Erquicken (17. März 2013)

Aus meiner Sicht ist das von den Firmen eine Legalisierte Nötigung.

Name Adresse Geb. PLZ
Alle diese Daten sind auf deren Servern gespeicht und man hat selbst keine Ahnung wer, wie, und wo zugriff darauf hat.
Das die Firmen nicht möchten das andere wiederum von Ihrer Arbeit Profitieren und durch ihre Entwicklungkosten, kann ich vollkommen verstehen.
Aber Onlinezwang, ist aus meiner Sicht, keine seriöse Art ein Produkt zu schützen.

Wer hafftet denn für einen Schaden, der über missbrauch von Fremd daten geschied.
In erster distanz der jenige, deren Daten genutzt worden.
Was ist denn, wenn ich gar nicht Dauerhaft Online sein will?
Grade wenn ich Spiele weil ich in der Zeit mein PC nicht überwachen kann?


Mal ehrlich wenn ich in den Laden gehe und eine Software kaufe, dann habe ich ein Nutzungsrecht erworben.
Aber wenn ich die Software Installiere, bin ich gezwungen alle bedienungen der AGB zwangsläufig zu Akzeptieren, oder ich darf die Software nicht nutzen.
Und ungeachtet welche Nachteile mir entstehen könnten, der Anbieter hat sein Geld und ist aus allem Raus.
Vielleicht ist das alles Juristisch Rechtens aber es ist keine Gerechtigkeit, für den Anwender.


----------



## MrG (17. März 2013)

Schon die Idee von "Nutzungsrecht" ist meines Erachtens nach totaler Blödsinn. Ich erwerbe schließlich eine Kopie von irgendetwas, mit der ich machen kann, was ich will.
Man stelle sich mal vor, auch andere Hersteller würden auf diesen Zug aufspringen. Fast alles, was es zu kaufen gibt, ist nur die Kopie von einem Original.
Stellen wir uns mal vor, dass die Automobilhersteller genauso reagieren würden.
Einbau eines Autoradios?!?
Nicht möglich.
Tuning?!?
Oh, oh, oh 
Alles was nicht das Original ist, sollte vom Nutzer/Käufer so verändert werden dürfen, dass es seinen Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## Haxti (17. März 2013)

MrG schrieb:


> Schon die Idee von "Nutzungsrecht" ist meines Erachtens nach totaler Blödsinn. Ich erwerbe schließlich eine Kopie von irgendetwas, mit der ich machen kann, was ich will.



Nein. Das ist Bullshit. Wenns so wäre, gäbs den Ganzen Urheberrechtsschmarrn ja garnicht. Du erhälst einen Datenträger mit Daten, die du im Sinne der Lizenz, die du bei der Installation bestätigst, benutzen darfst. Und da steht schon drin, dass dekompilieren, Kopieren und das ganze andere Zeugs nicht gemacht werden darf. Üblicherweise steht ein Teil dieser Sachen auch schon hinten auf der Packung, sodass du die Disk garnicht erst einlegen musst, wenn du mit den Bedingungen nicht konform gehst.

Für Spiele mit onlinezwang ist so ein Hack ganz brauchbar, vorallem wenn man per Einwahlverbindung sonst arm wird, aber rein prinzipiell ist es natürlich nicht gestattet, weil man ein Produkt "so wie es ist" erwirbt. Mit allen Problemen und "Features".


----------



## MrG (17. März 2013)

Ich bezweifle ja auch nicht, dass das überall drin- und draufsteht. Ich halte die Idee von so etwas für Blödsinn.


----------



## joraku (17. März 2013)

Kubiac schrieb:


> Kompliment. 50 Euro für eine bessere Demo ausgegeben.



Nicht unbedingt. Es gibt ja genügen Online-Shops bei denen man das Spiel sehr günstig vorbestellen konnte. Ich habe meinen Key für 28€ bekommen.


----------



## phila_delphia (17. März 2013)

Mich würde immer noch interessieren, was die dann auf den zentralen Servern berechnen.* Die KI der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel kann es jedenfalls nicht sein 

Gruß Phila




*Das man für die interregionalen Events online sein muss ist ja klar.


----------



## Sansana (17. März 2013)

phila_delphia schrieb:


> Mich würde immer noch interessieren, was die dann auf den zentralen Servern berechnen.* Die KI der öffentlichen Verkehrsmittel kann es jedenfalls nicht sein




Gute Frage, vieleicht wird der Kontostand von EA dort in Echtzeit berechnet. Kann mir richtig vorstellen wie Cheffe davor sitzt und sich ins Fäustchen lacht "es wird mehr, mehr, immer mehr diese Typen kaufen tatsächlich jeden scheiss, mal kucken wie weit wir noch gehen können


----------



## AntiWantze (17. März 2013)

Die Hersteller können ihr Gefasel über Lizensen und Nutzungsrecht sonst wo hinstecken. Wenn ich ein Produkt bezahlt habe, mache ich damit was ich will. Und so lange ich keine Kopien verteile, können die mich mal.
Ich möchte auch mal das Gericht sehen das mich verurteil weil ich an dem Produkt das ich bezaht habe rumbastle.


----------



## Sepulzera (17. März 2013)

Es tut mir Leid EA, aber so werden wir keine Freunde.

Dann müssen die Publisher auch nicht weinen, dass der Absatz für PC-Spiele zu gering ist.
So eine Sch**** kommt mir nicht auf den Rechner, zumindest nicht legal. Sowas unterstütze ich nicht mal mit auch nur einen Cent!


----------



## RuhigeHand (17. März 2013)

addilind schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Spiel nicht gekauft, aber wenn ich mit dem Kauf ein "Nutzungsrecht" erworben habe, kann ich dann nicht eine Art Schadensersatz fordern, weil mein Vertragspartner die abgemachten Leistungen (sprich: das Spiel spielen) nicht erfüllt hat - das ist doch der Part, für den er bezahlt wird/wurde...



Das Allways on DRmM war doch schon vorher bekannt, du kannst natürlich nur gegen was klagen was tatsächlich versprochen wurde. "klagen" kannst natürlich immer, ich würde dann aber eher weinen dazu sagen^^


----------



## System_Crasher (17. März 2013)

Na, wie es aussieht, werden also keine Berechnungen von den EA Servern vorgenommen. Das ist doch mal einen gute Nachricht. 
Somit ist der Weg ja frei für einen "legalen" Offline-Mod. Wenn ich Zeit finde, werde ich mal analysieren, welche Informationen vom Spiel an den EA Server gesendet werden und auf welchen Weg das ganze gescheit.
Und welche Informationen zurück an das Spiel gesendet werden.
Wenn wir Glück haben, dann ist ein Eingriff in den Quellcode gar nicht notwendig und somit legal.
Aber ich muss das Ganze mal in Ruhe anschauen und es mit meinen Arbeitskollegen mal besprechen und schauen, was die dazu so sagen.
Falls ich eine "legale" Offline-Mod habe, dann werde ich mich wieder melden. 

Aber wie immer gibt es keine Garantie, ob das Ganze auch richtig funktioniert


----------



## joraku (17. März 2013)

Sansana schrieb:


> Gute Frage, vieleicht wird der Kontostand von EA dort in Echtzeit berechnet. Kann mir richtig vorstellen wie Cheffe davor sitzt und sich ins Fäustchen lacht "es wird mehr, mehr, immer mehr diese Typen kaufen tatsächlich jeden scheiss, mal kucken wie weit wir noch gehen können



Bitte hör auf damit - so langsam bekomme ich bei Battlefield 4 welches das Battlefield-Erlebnis verändern soll ein mulmiges Gefühl 



@Offline-Mod: Vielleicht gibt es ja noch einen Patch etc. von den Entwicklern / EA.


----------



## Rizoma (18. März 2013)

System_Crasher schrieb:


> Na, wie es aussieht, werden also keine Berechnungen von den EA Servern vorgenommen. Das ist doch mal einen gute Nachricht.
> Somit ist der Weg ja frei für einen "legalen" Offline-Mod. Wenn ich Zeit finde, werde ich mal analysieren, welche Informationen vom Spiel an den EA Server gesendet werden und auf welchen Weg das ganze gescheit.
> Und welche Informationen zurück an das Spiel gesendet werden.
> Wenn wir Glück haben, dann ist ein Eingriff in den Quellcode gar nicht notwendig und somit legal.
> ...



Es gibt keine legale sonst wäre sie schon gefunden worden, denn das wird meist als erstes irgend wie probiert.
 Aber da sieht man mal wieder die sucht ist größer anstatt auf das Game zu verzichten wird nach anderen Möglichkeiten gesucht und EA lacht sich ins Fäustchen da die Kasse klingelt.


----------



## KastenBier (18. März 2013)

addilind schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Spiel nicht gekauft, aber wenn  ich mit dem Kauf ein "Nutzungsrecht" erworben habe, kann ich dann nicht  eine Art Schadensersatz fordern, weil mein Vertragspartner die  abgemachten Leistungen (sprich: das Spiel spielen) nicht erfüllt hat -  das ist doch der Part, für den er bezahlt wird/wurde...


 
Das ist die erste vernünftige Aussage/Frage die ich bis jetzt lesen durfte. Der Rest ist mal wieder nur stupides geflame. 

Ihr erwerbt eine Lizenz des Spiels. Das ist so, war schon immer so, und wird vermutlich auch immer so sein. Es ist nun auch nicht so, als würde das Lizenzierungsmodell nur das "böse EA" verwenden. Ganz im Gegenteil, überall auf dieser Erde, in allen möglichen Branchen ist dieses Modell üblich.

Und selbst vom Staat ist das so geregelt. Der sagt nämlich, "wer Software erwirbt, erwirbt nur ein Nutzungsrecht" und keinesfalls ein Recht zum bearbeiten. Ausnahme ist, wenn es im Endbenutzer-Lizenzvertrag anders vereinbart ist.

Ihr bekommt eine Fahrlizenz vom Staat. Nur weil ihr die bezahlen musstest, heißt dass das ihr sie verändern oder auslegen dürft wie es euch gerade passt? Nein. Ihr könnt diese Lizenz in der vorgegebenen Weise nutzen. Überschreitet ihr dieses Recht, wird euch unter Umständen die Lizenz entzogen. 

Nur weil ihr ein Auto gekauft habt und es euch gehört, heißt das auch nicht, dass ihr euch zwei zusätzliche Räder unter die Karre schrauben und dann beschweren dürft, dass ihr auf öffentlichen Straßen nicht mehr fahren dürft.

Und wenn ich schon wieder diesen ganzen "Origin-spioniert-euch-aus-Quark" lesen muss, dann kommts mir echt hoch. Versucht doch mal ne Quelle im Internet zu finden, die das Ganze auch wirklich beweist. Die meisten von euch tratschen es doch einfach nur nach, weil es euch gerade in den Kram passt.

Ich bin mir absolut sicher dass auch EA daran interessiert ist, euch das Spiel zur Verfügung zu stellen. Denn eine stetige negative Medienpräsenz wünscht sich kein Konzern. Wenn es mit der Verfügbarkeit noch nicht so weit ist, Pech gehabt. Das spricht zwar nicht gerade für Electronic Arts, aber wer den Erstkäufer spielen möchte, der geht natürlich immer ein gewisses Risiko ein.


----------



## MrG (18. März 2013)

Erst denken, dann antworten.

Eine Fahrlizenz (Den meisten als Führerschein bekannt) erwerbe ich, um mit meinem KFZ auf öffentlichen Straßen fahren zu dürfen.
Ich kann auch zusätzliche Räder an mein Auto schrauben und damit ganz legal ohne Fahrlizenz auf privatem Grund rumgurken.
Warum soll ich also mit der Software auf meinem Grund und Boden (Computer) nicht machen dürfen, was ich will?

Und nur weil etwas schon immer so war (was auch nicht so ganz stimmt), heißt es ja nicht, dass es auch immer so bleiben muss.
Außerdem kann ich die Lizenz von Software meist erst nach Öffnen der Verpackung lesen.
Umtausch bei geöffneter Verpackung ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Rizoma (18. März 2013)

MrG schrieb:


> Erst denken, dann antworten.
> 
> Warum soll ich also mit der Software auf meinem Grund und Boden (Computer) nicht machen dürfen, was ich will?



Weil es so Gesetzlich im Urheberrecht verankert ist. Wenn es dich stört wähle ne Partei die diesen Punkt zu deiner Zufriedenheit ändern will oder Gründe eine eigene Partei um dies zu ändern.


----------



## Haxti (18. März 2013)

Rizoma schrieb:


> Weil es so Gesetzlich im Urheberrecht verankert ist. Wenn es dich stört wähle ne Partei die diesen Punkt zu deiner Zufriedenheit ändern will oder Gründe eine eigene Partei um dies zu ändern.




An dem Punkt waren wir schon ein paar Seiten davor. MrG möchte das nicht einsehen.


----------



## Fexzz (18. März 2013)

Das beste ist ja, das ganze "Offline-Mod" zeug ist keine wirkliche Mod, man muss lediglich eine einzige Zeile im Sourcecode ändern und der Offlienmodus ist möglich.

Man sehe sich einmal folgendes an: [JavaScript] SimCity 2013 "Always-Online" Source Code - Pastebin.com 

Direkt in Zeile 4: kNetDownForceQuitAfterMinutes : 20. Kommentiert man diese Zeile raus, ist der "Always-On"Modus umgangen. Viel lustiger find ichs, dass das Spiel beim verlieren einfach einen Countdown startet, der es nach 20 Minuten beendet dann.

Was 'ne Kindergartenprogrammierung.


----------



## KastenBier (18. März 2013)

MrG schrieb:


> Erst denken, dann antworten.
> 
> Eine Fahrlizenz (Den meisten als Führerschein bekannt) erwerbe ich, um mit meinem KFZ auf öffentlichen Straßen fahren zu dürfen.
> Ich kann auch zusätzliche Räder an mein Auto schrauben und damit ganz legal ohne Fahrlizenz auf privatem Grund rumgurken.
> Warum soll ich also mit der Software auf meinem Grund und Boden (Computer) nicht machen dürfen, was ich will?



Ich habe nie behauptet, dass man diese Dinge auf seinem Grund nicht tun darf. Ich sprach lediglich von öffentlichen Straßen. Der Vergleich war recht holprig, die Provokation deinerseits hätte aber nicht sein müssen und zeugt auch nicht unbedingt von Stärke.

Die Software darfst du nicht verändern, weil sie nicht dein Eigentum ist, sondern du lediglich ein Nutzungsrecht dafür bekommen hast. Geistiges Eigentum darf, ohne Zustimmung des Besitzers, eben nicht verändert werden. Das sagt nicht EA, sondern das Gesetz. Und dem tut auch mein Vergleich, wenn auch holprig, keinen Abbruch.


----------



## MrG (19. März 2013)

Zum einen lag meinerseits keine Provokation vor, sondern nur eine Richtigstellung.
Zum anderen möchte ich nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich nur anprangere, dass im Recht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird, da ja auch jedes andere Produkt das geistige Eigentum von irgendjemandem ist.
Recht <> Gerechtigkeit.
Gleiches Recht für alle.

@Rizoma: Dann müsste ich ja die Piraten wählen.


----------

